# Restored Shelby Eagle Motorbike



## dave the wave (Sep 6, 2018)

another bike for my collection Restored by Brad Lundahl Chaska,Minn.enjoy.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice bike, I just got one, basically the same frame and I am wanting to add a tank and build it similar to yours. Mine is a Gambles Eagle(1936?) but has a different badge, what year is yours and is the rack on yours original and where did you get the decal for the tank? Thanks


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 29, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> another bike for my collection Restored by Brad Lundahl Chaska,Minn.enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 864832
> 
> ...



Your bike is awesome!  I'd be riding that thing all over the place.  Very nice restoration too, original paint isn't always everything, and here is proof!


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 29, 2021)

the decal is a mylar copy.i see you have the rare fenders on yours.you could restore it or make a rider out of it.the rack on the back is just a add on,but they did come with a rack like that.thank you i think the restore job turned out well.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, I have mainly been into 50’s bikes and this is my first one this old and I am trying to learn more about them, do you know why they made the long and short front fenders? What year is your bike? I noticed it has a different badge, thanks


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 29, 2021)

the long front fender like on yours only came on the shelby brand bicycles.the year of our bikes were made from 1933-36 ? mine was sold by Gambles Stores and yours was i think Shelby brand bicycle shop or a  hardware store.here is a 1933 western auto stores catalog ad.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

Mine also has Gambles Stores in the lower part of the badge just under where it says eagle, Cool ad by the way, I always like seeing the old ads for bikes, my fenders are either stainless or chrome that someone painted silver at some point, I would probably rather have painted ones but if I can straighten, remove paint and polish them they may look pretty good, is it the original rack on yours and were the truss rods and rims originally painted? Sorry to ask so many questions it’s just your bike is really close to what I am wanting to do with this one. Thanks again for the information


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 29, 2021)

the rack is period correct and they made these racks into the 1940's and the truss rods would be painted.this paint job was done with a painters gun.you could also go by way of spray can and then  rub it down to get a good shine.your bike would be color or colbalt blue and white ? take off the fork and you will get a better idea of what color the bike was.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

I have been looking for a rack but can’t seem to find one at a decent price but I will eventually, but I can’t seem to find any pictures of original bikes to know exactly how they came when they were new. Do you know anyone that has any original type of parts for these bikes? Thanks


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 29, 2021)

tank.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NO...-BOX-TANK-GOOD/254184344885?campid=5335809022 rack.......https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Bicycle-Rack-SchwinnColumbiaMonarkElgin/333938233760?hash=item4dc04511a0:g:rZ4AAOSwVexgYQtf battery can.....https://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Battery-Can-Balloon-Tire-Bicycle-Antique-bicycle-Wood-Wheel-Bicycle-can/133705020975?hash=item1f2170b62f:g:eekEAAOSwnvRgXVIm and i will sell you a light. and you can watch on the cabe for parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Check this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/34-36-shelby-motorbikes.131660/


----------



## Kennie (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks man, good information there also


----------



## Kennie (Mar 30, 2021)

I am probably going to get a tank from eBay but there is another seller on there that has them for about half the price of this one and I am watching this rack, is the light like the one on your bike, does it work and how much do you want for it? Thanks again


----------

